# Morel Tempo Coax 6 $75



## sotelomichael (Dec 2, 2008)

My listing:









Morel Tempo Speakers | eBay


<p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">Morel Tempo Speakers</p> <br> <p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">These speakers are like new in box, will include insurance and tracking. Morel makes se of the best speakers in the world. These are the tempo series speakers </p>



www.ebay.com


----------

